# MS Project conversion to Excel



## Bonga (Oct 18, 2012)

Does anyone know of a way to download a hugh MS Project file into Excel:  providing me with somewhat of a Task Usage format depicting resources  "with" a horizontal timeline for hours?  I've used the Visual Reports (pivot table) and it is not exactly what I want (plus, the file is so big it limits me to a timeline in quarters).

~Bonga


----------



## SydneyGeek (Oct 21, 2012)

There are a bunch of other Project exports that you can use to get data into Excel. If you use the Save As... option on the File menu, you can run through a wizard. Pick one of the options -- the default tasks and resources one isn't a bad start -- and see how that looks. 
You say that the file is huge. How many tasks? How namt resources / assignments?

BTW, you can create your own tables and use those as the basis of an export map. Dig around in the Project help and see how you go.

Denis


----------

